# Yellow Jackets



## Jimmyp (Aug 15, 2010)

yesterday while showing a fellow his area on our lease he said "can you look at my back, I think I got into some ants or something as they are stinging my back" he turned around and had more yellow jackets on his back than I have ever seen in my life, you could not see his shirt for the varmints.  I knocked them off, and we ran, they chased us about an 1/8 of a mile back to our trucks and got me 4 times!  He had 20 stings at last count.  Viscious varmints, we must have disturbed a significant nest!  24 hours latter and they still are smarting!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Yellow jackets*

They fear nothing and no one. And will fight to the death.
   If you are allergic the death could yours.


----------



## Dep6 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ooww!!


----------



## S Adams (Aug 15, 2010)

They are bad this year!


----------



## Harbuck (Aug 15, 2010)

Yellow Jackets and Hornets seem to be bad this year. I have already killed / destroyed 2 hornets nest on my property a yellow Jacket nest at my church and my brother had a YJ nest that he killed at his home aswell. I never seen so many around here as I have this year. But I can't remember the last time I seen a honey bee, and thats NOT a good thing. I've been thinkin bout getting a hive of my own there getting really scarce around here.


----------



## 24point (Aug 15, 2010)

Luckely they don't hurt to bad! It's still not fun running into a nest of them though


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have destroyed 4 nests at the house myself.


----------



## ehunt (Aug 15, 2010)

i had a nest of jap. hornets in my camper at our lease this year. not there during turk. season but after i killed the nest i took the nest out  and it wouldnt fit in a 5 gallon bucket-round ways, and was1/2 as tall as the bucket. 6 cans of 20 ft. spray and alot of run run run run got rid of them!!!!!


----------



## ECoker (Aug 15, 2010)

I got stung 20 + times about a month ago while bush hogging my huntin property. They got me 3 times on the head, on the lip on the eye browl. I had to go to the ER and get 2 shots. I hear if you have on red YJ will go after you quicker.


----------



## Furious (Aug 16, 2010)

Those things are everywhere this year


----------



## gunslinger07 (Aug 16, 2010)

I angered 2 nests while mowing the grass, that was exciting


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 16, 2010)

I was stung twice over a week ago while cutting grass, once on the stomach and the other on the back of my head. The sting on the head felt as if someone popped me with a hammer.The knot is still on my head and is still sore.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 16, 2010)

A yellow jackets sting is worse than a bulldog bite!!


----------



## gunslinger07 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mine hurt for a day then itched like crazy


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 17, 2010)

Your friend is tougher than me. I would have been yelling to get them off of me. They hurt!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 17, 2010)

i was walking through a laurel thicket yesterday and stirred up a nest of yellow jackets,wounded up getting stung 4 times .  i will bet that if someone had been at the bottom of that mountian they would have thought a bear was coming off the ridge . even though it was thick as could be i couldnt stay in there any longer,imagine if them jokers got as big as a bird.


----------



## birddog1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate them things. what are they good for anyway?


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 18, 2010)

I got into a nest of these things a couple years ago on the bow season opener, and got stung 6 times on one hand, 5 on the other, and 3 times elsewhere including the crotch.  Was not a great start for the morning and I won't even explain my reaction to this event but will say that my brother (he was with me) still laughs to this day when we talk about it.  I continued the game plan and went on to the stand.  Once in the stand I took a Benadryl (always carry in my daypack) and the day did get better with a nice doe for my troubles.  

I have noticed around the yard that yellow-jackets, as well as a ton of other insects, seem to have had a population explosion this year.  The food chain has also reacted in kind, with the frogs and other bug-eaters also having their numbers increase this year.  Going to be an interesting hunting season I think.


----------



## jp94 (Aug 18, 2010)

While scouting on cohutta I got into some yellow jackets and they got me twice in my lip. It was very painful! Did I mention it was very painful.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Past experiance says keep the eyes open. Even thats not always good. 

Do not run over a nest while on a tractor in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## willie (Aug 18, 2010)

Had some in the dog pen.  (coming out of the ground)  Just before I got to spray them, one got the dog on the lip.  It looked like she had a baseball hanging off her face.  I did spray for them, haven't seen them since.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hit a yj nest while pressure washing the walk way. Now, that really makes them mad. Used the pressure washer to keep them off me.  Got away clean!!!!


----------



## brown518 (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too. They got me 2 weeks ago while using the weed eater around some trees in the back yard. Got me on temple and chest.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 18, 2010)

still remember turning off the tractor as I was bailing to get away from some yellow jackets that I ran over while bush hoging. came back at night to get the tractor.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 18, 2010)

I havent been able to find any this year!


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have seen 10 YJ nest this year while working. I have also seen 1 hornets nest and hundreds of red wasp nest. Working for the phone company we can get in some nasty places where they like to build nest. I watch where I step any time I get in a place that looks good for a nest and scope out the surroundings when walking up to the side of houses. Its always good to walk off your area that you are weed eating or mowing. YJ love fence lines, base of trees and power poles, and foundations of homes. I have seen two nest in the siding of homes this year. I don't play with any of those sting insects.


----------



## HuntNTails (Aug 18, 2010)

Almost died a few years ago from them. Got stung over 50 times...actually they quit counting after 52 in the ER. Got stung so much they caused me to have an allergic reaction. Now I'm suppose to carry an epipen with me at all times just in case I get stung and have another reaction.  They are a serious threat to your health and safety. Kill'em all!!!!! 

They had a video of a nest in Statesboro about 3 or 4 years ago. Apparently they built a nest on top of a stump out in a pond. Was about 3 feet wide and 6 feet tall. Gave me the chills thinking about throwing a spinner bait or worm into that nest.


----------



## Willi (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouch i was doing some fenceline clearing in my bobcat and next thing I knew I was geting stung like crazy...jumped out and ran.. let them sting the bob all they wanted... Got into my tree stand and found 7 nest...


----------



## win280 (Aug 20, 2010)

jp94 said:


> While scouting on cohutta I got into some yellow jackets and they got me twice in my lip. It was very painful! Did I mention it was very painful.



Was it painful?


----------



## injun joe (Aug 20, 2010)

When I first got married, my wife and I bought a house in Marietta near the square. First Saturday I'm out cutting the front yard and a young woman is across the street cutting hers. After about five or six passes, I see her shucking her britches off ( I didn't know at the time that she had run over a YJ nest). I went inside and told my wife I thought I was gonna like it there.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 20, 2010)

*Be careful, their poison is accumulative*

Whenever a wasp, hornet or yellow jacket stings a person - the poison stays in your system forever. Get stung enough times and you will have an alergic reaction. If the swelling is moving up towards your throat - go to an Emergency Room right away. Or else, you could die.


----------



## mattech (Aug 21, 2010)

I got hit 14 times last month from ellow jackets. I still have the markings were they stung me.


----------



## Coweta Redneck (Aug 21, 2010)

Worked in the field land surveying for some 20 odd years. It got to where I would wear shorts in the field, you could feel them fly by your legs if they were close. You knew to look around and run.


----------



## Jeb (Aug 22, 2010)

Toxic said:


> still remember turning off the tractor as I was bailing to get away from some yellow jackets that I ran over while bush hoging. came back at night to get the tractor.



LOL been there and done that !!   But I left the tractor running. Long story.....haha 
                          Jeb


----------



## joedublin (Aug 23, 2010)

A bunch of 'em chased me off my mower all the way into my house, even chased me into the bathroom shower. Thought I had gotten rid of all of 'em until I put my jeans back on and found the one still hiding in the crotch of my jeans, man that hurt!!!


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 24, 2010)

I had to gas a nest last night at my grandmothers house. 4 gal of gas did the trick. I dug it up this afternoon.  It was only one tier about the size of a desert plate.


----------



## Migraman (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep the motorcycle under a lean to shed behind my house.  About a month ago, I got home from work around 11pm and parked the bike in the dark shed.  As I took my helmet off, I noticed buzzing around my head and didn't think much of it.  the next day, my wife says, did you see the hornet's nest on the shed behind your bike?  I almost feinted..  It was wide, flat and about halfway done.  I figure I used up all my luck not getting stung that night.  

I'm paying back that luck with ticks - never seen so many as this year.


----------



## Migraman (Sep 14, 2010)

Well,  I ran out of my aforementioned luck yesterday.  Hit a YJ nest on the tractor - yes, in the middle of nowhere (where else?)

Only stung 5 times - however, once on the tip of the nose and once inside my nostril!

No swelling but it feels like somebody hit my face with a baseball bat - and my nose won't stop running.

Picked up a load of chiggers and a couple of ticks to boot.  

I'm waiting on that first frost - come on Winter!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2010)

Migraman said:


> I'm waiting on that first frost - come on Winter!



We need an extended hard freeze this winter - low teens for a week or more.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 14, 2010)

elfiii said:


> We need an extended hard freeze this winter - low teens for a week or more.



Maybe that works on those deep south yeller jackets but last year I had 2 ground nests...this year, after a heck of a winter, I'm up to 5 nests....


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 14, 2010)

The larva makes great bream bait. Spray engine starter fluid down the hole,it knocks them out. Dig up and use the nearly mature ones for chum,bait your hook with the grubs.I got into a nest in my twenties cleaning brush off a building lot. I got several stings and an excuse to quit work,after digging up nest,went to the creek caught some redbreast and rubbed the knots,while sipping on a few medicinal brews.You can usually salvage something from any bad doins.


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 14, 2010)

Last weekend when I climbed up to check my Lock on Stand I had a huge suprise! As soon as my eyes cleared the platform and saw the Nest of Red Wasps that was handing under my seat they saw me and commenced to attack. They got me 6 or 7 times on my Right Arm and Elbow and one got me on the chin. I was trying to hold on with one hand and swat with the other. As soon as I cleared them away I went down the stick ladder as fast as possible as they followed me. I managed to avoid getting hit any more! Not fun.


----------



## dog1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*yellow jackets*

I can't make a prediction about where they will be in the woods, I to have run into them walking to my stands, particulary during archery season.  I'm retired and most of the time you will find me in my yard in a shade.  However, last summer, I was aggravated constantly by the YJ's, when mowing my lawn I found the problem.  My pear tree had been droping the pears and yellow jackets had them completely covered.  I sprayed all the pears on the ground and must have killed 1000's.  So if you have rotting fruit on the ground in your area or around your home, it might be something to look at.  I sprayed permithione (?), which is actually a termite spray, but will kill the yj's.  Good luck and be careful.

dog1


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 14, 2010)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Whenever a wasp, hornet or yellow jacket stings a person - the poison stays in your system forever. Get stung enough times and you will have an alergic reaction. If the swelling is moving up towards your throat - go to an Emergency Room right away. Or else, you could die.



Yep, stings can be very deadly especially when you accumulate a bunch of them over a lifetime, one day all of a sudden you're deathly allergic. And the deathly part is no exaggeration.  

Also, when a yellow jacket stings you he marks you as an enemy of the nest with pheromones so that all the others in the nest will know to attack you too.


----------



## joedublin (Sep 15, 2010)

I found out that , if you forget to bring your wasp and hornet spray with you, there's something else that will do a good job on wasps or yellow jackets.....believe it or not WD40 will knock 'em down and kill 'em!


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 30, 2010)

Anbody know what the BIG yellow and black hornet/yellow jacket looking things are?  I had 2 around my stand and 2 crawled into my lantern.  They are huge and sound like a hummingbird.  They are 3-4x the size of a YJ, but look similar.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 30, 2010)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> A yellow jackets sting is worse than a bulldog bite!!



And this year I have heard that a bulldawg can not even bite, just gum you a bit!


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Sep 30, 2010)

Stung on the left wrist and my arm swelled up ....I stopped hunting and headed toward the hospital which was 40 minutes away .....Next week got stung on my right wrist.....The left arm was still swelled up .....I looked like Popeye for a couple of days ....CBR


----------



## Sling (Sep 30, 2010)

grunt  - probably a Cicada Killer. They usually dont attack humans but they are HUGE


----------



## cwc (Dec 3, 2010)

When I was 7 yrs old I got my bare foot stuck in yj nest at my babysitters house.  I remember her stripping me down swatting them off of me.  76 stings latter I spent 10 days in the ICU swollen up bad.  They did not think I was going to make it through it but I did.  I am now a land surveyor and run into nest every year several times.  The most I've been stung in the last few years is 13 times at once.  I HATE THEM SUCKERS!!!


----------



## Tenderfoot (Dec 3, 2010)

grunt0331 said:


> Anbody know what the BIG yellow and black hornet/yellow jacket looking things are?  I had 2 around my stand and 2 crawled into my lantern.  They are huge and sound like a hummingbird.  They are 3-4x the size of a YJ, but look similar.





Sling said:


> grunt  - probably a Cicada Killer. They usually dont attack humans but they are HUGE



Or they could be a European Hornet. A lot of folks around here mistakenly call them Japanese Hornets. The Cicada Killer and the European Hornet look similar, especially when they are flying around.


----------

